# water lilies by decal girl



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

is it too dark a blue for the sky blue oberons?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I have posted them side by side for comparison. I used the journal instead of a Kindle cover just because I am in love with the peacock design. The blue color would be the same regardless.

























In my opinion I think the water lilies skin would be ok for any of the sky blue oberon covers. I think they would look very nice together. If you were only interested in the skin then I do think maybe a navy would maybe match a little better if you were dead set on that skin. But if it was the cover you were more interested in than I think they will go together and compliment each other beautiful. HTH


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Is it me or did the pictures not post?  All I see are two question marks.
Paula ny


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

its not you I don't see anything either


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Same here, it seems the pix didn't post.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's not a perfect match, but it doesn't clash and works pretty well in my opinion. I just bought this skin in anticipation of buying a sky blue ROH. I was looking for something that I like that would go with the sky blue and the green pond Oberon cover I use now.

I still don't know for sure if I will buy the sky blue ROH. I hate to destroy the skin I have on it now (starburst spring) that goes perfectly well with my green cover.

Marti


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it would go quite nicely. The sky blue is almost a denim blue. I think the skin is a bit darker, but would compliment it quite nicely.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree w/Luvmy that it would look really good together.  I just got the Blue Pond and have DG's Flower Cloud skin on right now.  There is no exact shade of blue on the skin that matches the Blue Oberon, but it compliments it nicely.  I also like having a dark skin b/c the leather corners of the cover "disappear".


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

nah, I don't think it's too dark. Just do it!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think it is a great combo. Beautiful cover and skin.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I think it is a great combo. Beautiful cover and skin.


what she said


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Is it me or did the pictures not post? All I see are two question marks.
> Paula ny


Sorry I do not know what I did wrong. I've posted pics before and I used the same


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> It's not a perfect match, but it doesn't clash and works pretty well in my opinion. I just bought this skin in anticipation of buying a sky blue ROH. I was looking for something that I like that would go with the sky blue and the green pond Oberon cover I use now.
> 
> Marti


Hmm I am glad you posted and got the pics to work. I don't know what I did wrong. Glad you re-posted with the images corrected. Thx


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You're welcome, Koolmnbv.  

BTW, I just ordered the sky blue oberon K1 cover.  I think I've been Oberon-obsessed lately.  I even thought of them when I was at the NYC Ballet Saturday watching full-length Midsummer Night's Dream (Oberon and others are characters).


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> You're welcome, Koolmnbv.
> 
> BTW, I just ordered the sky blue oberon K1 cover. I think I've been Oberon-obsessed lately. I even thought of them when I was at the NYC Ballet Saturday watching full-length Midsummer Night's Dream (Oberon and others are characters).


Which cover did you choose?

Please post real life pics when you receive your cover if you can. It will be so beautiful, I am resisting as long as I can but I know I will cave eventually for something in this new blue color.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Should be a great combo


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Which cover did you choose?
> 
> Please post real life pics when you receive your cover if you can. It will be so beautiful, I am resisting as long as I can but I know I will cave eventually for something in this new blue color.


Forgot to say it's the Roof of Heaven cover.


----------

